# Admiralty Torpedo Testing Station, Arrochar – Dec ‘08



## wolfism (Jan 25, 2009)

Also known as RNTR Arrochar: Royal Naval Torpedo Range, Arrochar. I’ve been aware of this site for a few years … but just never stopped to have a proper look. When I discovered about the fire which burned parts of the buildings out in June 2007, I lost heart and forgot about it entirely. Until now. I’m glad that Pincheck and I made the effort to visit what remains, though, because it’s still a stunning place at dawn in wintertime, when the waters of the loch are mirrorlike …

















This torpedo testing station at the head of Loch Long was built by McAlpines in the run-up to the Great War: work started in 1908 and it was handed over to the Admiralty in 1912. Its function was to support the Navy’s torpedo factories, by testing each new design as it underwent development. Originally an Admiralty facility, the range became the Royal Naval Torpedo Testing Station and Range, referred to variously as the Loch Long Torpedo Range and the Arrochar Torpedo Range. From 1936 to 1971, it worked in parallel with the RN Torpedo Factory at Alexandria. The Range played its biggest role during WWII: in 1944 approximately 12,500 torpedoes were fired down the loch, working out at almost 50 runs per day, on average. 
















Test firing was carried out from submarines, or from a modified vessel, the MV Sarepta, which was similar to a Clyde Puffer, with one exception … she had equipped with two underwater torpedo tubes fitted beneath the bow. This vessel is said have been built in Germany, and been sailed back to Scotland after World War 2 potentially as war reparations. A line of floating targets was moored in the loch, in line with the pier, forming a series of observation platforms. Torpedoes under test were built without warheads, and designed to float to the surface on completion of their test run, during which they were supposed to travel under the floating targets, rather than striking them. The raison d’etre was to check that they were capable of running straight and true. Testing is said to have included wire-guided torpedoes which spooled out a control wire as they ran, but locals tell of regular misses, and of test subjects occasionally leaving the water. Recovery is said to have been by an ex-RAF rescue craft, the Fulmar, and the unarmed torpedoes were returned to the station for analysis. 

More history here … http://www.arrocharheritage.com/HistoryOfTheRange.htm
















Arrochar helped to develop many different marks of torpedo, but one that didn’t succeed was the Mk12, which was fuelled with the explosive hydrogen peroxide (which also powered the Blue Streak ICBM). When the prototype Mk12 … wait for it … exploded at Arrochar, it was cancelled. However, many other electrically-powered torpedos were tested, and in fact the more modern types such as the Mk24, and Mk8 Mod 4, were only phased out in the 1990’s. The Range closed at the end of November 1986, thanks to the loch being suited to straight-running, shallow depth torpedoes, whereas the increasing use of more advanced designs, capable of running deeper, and using wire guidance to home in on a target meant that a different environment was needed. Torpedo testing was also carried out in huge water tanks at the Admiralty Research Laboratory, in nearby Glen Fruin, which are still very much in use, AFAIK.
















The range buildings sat empty for many years, until work started in June 2007 to demolish the outbuildings, but the complex suffered an arson attack the next month. The now roofless shed and the main part of the building have tracks where torpedoes were stored and worked on: hoists on the first floor lowered the torpedoes into the tubes. The now burned-out control room at the top of the building, looking straight down the loch, housed a camera to record the torpedos’ tracks. Contrary to my preconceptions, the control room overlooking the loch wasn’t a replica of a submarine’s “bridge” – so that means it would have been difficult for a rogue torpedoman to fire off a volley of tinfish at a passing pleasure boat. Ah never mind … and because it was destroyed in the fire, we never got the chance to take in the view, either. Behind the control room, above the loading shed, was office accommodation. 
















The structure sitting out over the loch survives … for now.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm really glad you did visit after all. Both the site and the history are extremely interesting.
Stunning pics, Wolfism.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 25, 2009)

Fascinating bit of history. Been on my list of places to go for ages, but never managed to do so. Looks like it would be worth the trip, so I may head on over fairly soon.


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 26, 2009)

Superb thread! 

Excellent pictures and some well crafted copy to go with them ! Many thanks for this fine report! 

Shame that the place has been set on fire and demolition work has commenced, seems like this one has enough history around it for someone to take it over as some military tourist type attraction! 

DIVE DIVE DIVE !


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 27, 2009)

well done on posting that  like the pictures 



I was parked up in Arrochar in the works wagon on sunday after paying a visit to the large naval facility on the outskirts of Helensburgh and had a 24 hour break to have so had a nice walk round to there and had a explore myself, shame I didnt have my camera tho


----------



## sqwasher (Jan 27, 2009)

Really interesting site with superb views! They're must be LOADS or old torpedos sat on the bed of the loch!


----------



## wearethemoos (Aug 9, 2009)

My dad was based at the nearby navel bases for a number of years in the 60's and 70's on the MoD police boats. He often told me the stories of a pub at the other end of the range that would now and again get a torpedo running up the lawn! Not the sort of thing visitors not in the know would like to see, but i bet it brought a few people in hoping to see one!
Thanks for putting these pics up


----------



## wolfism (Aug 10, 2009)

No worries: I'm glad that you enjoyed looking at the photos. Interesting to hear your reminiscences, I can imagine that the pub could be an "exciting" place at times …


----------



## Runner (Aug 11, 2009)

Great report and pictures mate,

I'm imagining being sat outside the pub with a beer when a torpedo skids to a halt on the lawn - a definate WTF moment 
Seems like a good explore - think I'll have a look next time I'm up that way. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing report, great hisory and stunning photos. Well done mate!


----------

